# My Own Black Beauty Story needs a HAPPY ending!Can You HELP?



## MistyQueen (Nov 19, 2007)

My story began 7 years ago when my daughter bought her first horse with her life savings. He is a 16 2 hand saddlebred/arab bay gelding. I have never seen a gentler horse and the relationship my daughter and zodi had was amazing. She could get him to rear up just by her jumping into the air. they tought each other alot. Then tragety hit when my husband and I got a divorce withought much warnng.I packed up my kids and horses and moved from northern california to yuma Arizona. We were ok for awhile, but with myself being dissabled we were no longer able to afford the horses. so sadly we sold them. That was less than a year ago.we did not want to wait until we could not care for them so we sold Zodi to our neighbor who seamed stable and caring. And with the stipulation that we would have first option to buy him back if he where ever up for sale. But that was another mistake, I didnt get it in writting. Anyway I will try to make this story as short as possible. But I do need advice if anyone can help. We moved back to Northern California about 2 months after selling Zodi.This is where you can hopefully help. My daughter and I went back to Arizona to visit friends last month. We were in our old neighborhood, and very surprized to see the owners of our old horse had moved out of their house and had it up for sale. But the shocking part was that they left the horses (there were 2 others besides Zodi) in the back yard in a very small fenced yard w/ no shelter and nothing but skin and bones to them. It was so heartbreaking to see the shape that Zodi was in. It was not reported to the humane society for I was trying to buy him back and was being as nice as I could to the new owner since I finaly got her on the phone. I have pictures of the horses that I took when we were there and also saved phone messeges from her even admitting to have abandoned the horses. Just as I thought I was going to get Zodi back, she called me up and said that she sold him to someone else. I dont beleive it for a minute. I am praying that he didnt end up at an auction. I am open to suggestions if anybody knows if there is anything at all I can do. My daughter and I are just sick from what has happened to this loving horse. I welcome all advice and replys. Thanks.[/list]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh dear! thats no good at all. unfortunately from what you have said, because you didnt get anything in writing, it seems you would have no legal leg to stand on.

can you find out from the people who they sold him to? if not, im sad to say it but you may never know  or, if you think they may have sold him locally, maybe you could put up an ad somewhere saying you are the old owners and you would like to see how he is going. sort of like a missing persons ad only for horses 

im sorry i cant offer any suggestions of help but i do hope you find him and that he's doing well


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

this story made me sooooooooo sad =' (


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

that story brings tears to my eyes i don't have much advice just keep trying and i'll be praying for you, your daughter and zodi


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

That has to be hard on you and your daughter, My heart goes out to you, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am terribly sorry to hear of your tragedy. Another story I hope no one ever has to go thru. At this point because you didn't get anything in writing your best bet is to report the horses to the local authority and hope the can be removed from the current situation. With some luck you might be able to offer a home for him and get him back that way?

I am really not familiar with these type of problems. I have never seen or had to deal with anything like this and being in a different area than you I am not familiar with local authorities and procedures.

Please keep us posted.


----------

